# looking to buy 240sx



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i am looking at buying a 95 240sx and i am looking for some advice. correct me if i am wrong but didnt all the 240sx come with the ka24de motor? if so why are all the articles here about the sr20det motors? i already have a 200sx with the ga16de and was looking to do a project car and didnt want to have to do the motor swap to the sr20 but if that is what everyone is putting in the 240 then i shouldnt even buy the 240 rather save my money and just do a swap on my 200sx. any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they put the sr20 in the 240 because it is RWD.....and the 240's all came with the KA24. two versions of the engine tho.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

SR20DE and SR10DET was the JDM motor for the late S13, S14 and S15


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Joel said:


> *SR20DE and SR10DET was the JDM motor for the late S13, S14 and S15 *


there was never an sr10det


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think joel made a typo since he has a sr20det in his car 

there's a sticky in the general section on 240sx/sr20det info if u want to give that a shot


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah sorry, its freezing here and my fingers dont work in the cold


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Joel said:


> *yeah sorry, its freezing here and my fingers dont work in the cold  *


ya, i knew it was a typo........i was just givin u stress


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

still any ideas for the ka24de?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ka24det

rebuild ur ka24 for about 1500 and then slap a turbo on it. 350hp? no problem


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

lower the compression though...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

KA24DET is always a fun idea! just time consuming and a bit expensive.

SR20DET can be put in a 200sx or a 240, but the 240 would be a better investment because of the power potential and RWD. If you want, you could even put an S14 SR20 in your 240. It would be an easier install than an S13 SR20, but your overall potential as far as power goes would not be as great. just an FYI.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mmm..sr20det..*DROOL*


----------

